# ATLANTA GA KITTENS AND MOTHER



## NeverLetGo0429 (Apr 25, 2008)

I am currently looking for homes for 4 8-week old kittens and their mother. the mother has tested FIV positive and the babies, although tested positive for the antibodies, have to be retested at 6 months to see if they are FIV positive or not. cats with FIV can live a completley normal life if kept indoors and in good health. they must be the only cat in the household or be housed with other FIV positive cats. please reply to this or send me a message if you are interested in any of the kittens or their mother, thanks!


----------

